# Poison dart frogs wanted (by a couple of novices)



## Karlyau (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, 
My son wants some poison dart frogs, (green and black). So we are looking to buy a couple from someone reputable, who can also help us with set up, advice etc.
We have kept Amazonian milk frogs previously, and we have a viv that we used for those (I am aware that we may need to change it somewhat).
We live in Hampshire, so someone local would be great.

Best Regards, Karl


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im no expert on darts (far from it!) but, I know that there is months of preparation required before getting the frogs. I think the species you are referring to is _dendrobates auratus_ which is regularly available in the hobby. There are some *very* knowledgeable people on here who will be able to give much better advice, so don't go on what I say. Let them advise you! :lol2:
Welcome to the forum and Good luck, amphibians are really interesting pets. They are also very addictive :lol2: 

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

This might help with setting up the vivarium: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html
In regard to finding dart frogs for sale have a look at the classifieds section: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/
And here: http://dartfrog.co.uk/amphibians.html

Stuart


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going to ask how old is your son and what is he/you looking for in a frog ? 

I'd personally stick my neck out and suggest looking at Leucomelas rather than the auratus, they can be very shy unless provided with the correct setup, sometimes you get lucky and they are bold from the start but by most accounts it takes awhile for them to come out of their shell. Leucs tend to be more active and easily pleased, they love a nice climbing frame with the odd place to hide.

also the next important question is what kind of setup do you intend to provide, bio-active natural enviroment or plastic plants etc ?

i can link you to alot of stuff on here and im sure the other guys can offer loads more advice


----------



## Karlyau (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for replies. 

My son is 7, so I recognize I will have to do most of the looking after .. That's ok, I like them too, and am happy to spend time with him.

I will bear in mind the suggestion on the yellow n black frogs.

Our previous frog tank had artificial planting, but I think we will get a bit more sophisticated with the new one, so am planning on real plants.

Thanks for your responses so far everyone!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Karl welcome!!

Mate I think joe makes a great point actually regarding your son's choice of frog.the boldness factor may well make them a better start for you and him. We keep a few frogs ,a couple of morphs of auratus,I adore them. I would normally suggest going with the frog you adore,but with a lad so young,maybe starting with leucs...if you and him like,might be a good call,he needs to see them.

Beyond that,Karl read up on culturing ff(fruit fly) dwarf white woodlice(iso sometimes) and springtails,find out if you and your lad like this part and can get it wired. you wont't spend much this way,but you'll have a massive asset,learning without pressure to feed a frog. If you can't master this,or don't like it,you'll know darts probably aren't the right choice for you. If you do get on ok,then you'll enter one fascinating world mate,the frogs are enchanting,plus so many facets to it

Here's a little read to keep you going for 5 mins,it's called Da dartroom,it tells the story of a couple who wanted to keep some frogs...erm us.Scroll down a bit it's here somewhere

best 'o' luck

Stu


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

These are the very knowledgeable people I was talking about. Listen to them and you can't go wrong.
Best of luck.

Stuart


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

woodlice http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed-230.html

springtails http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed-188.html

:whistling2:


----------



## Karlyau (Oct 9, 2014)

soundstounite said:


> Karl welcome!!
> 
> Mate I think joe makes a great point actually regarding your son's choice of frog.the boldness factor may well make them a better start for you and him. We keep a few frogs ,a couple of morphs of auratus,I adore them. I would normally suggest going with the frog you adore,but with a lad so young,maybe starting with leucs...if you and him like,might be a good call,he needs to see them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stu .. Not sure where to find your story though ...


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Karlyau said:


> Thanks Stu .. Not sure where to find your story though ...


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed.html

my general rule of thumb here is maybe skip forward the ten pages shortcut, and see whats on that page itll lead you forward or back usually in terms of something thats caught your attention


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Where in Hampshire are you mate?


----------



## Karlyau (Oct 9, 2014)

North East .. About 10 miles from Basingstoke (Hartley Wintney)


----------



## Karlyau (Oct 9, 2014)

Found it! Very impressive .. I am NOT showing my son .. He will want one!
(He's getting a fish tank)


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cool, not a million miles away. Would be nice to get some froggers closer to home. 

I would add excidobates mysteriosus to look at as an option.


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes agree with the comments. The auratus and leucomelis can and often are very shy and one can spend lots of time and work invested to find a sighting a fairly rare event. That's not to say that they are not a great species to keep I would not be without them.But what about a Tinctorious? Bold Inquisitive diurnal if you introduce you're son to an amphib. such as this he will never look back.And no they are not as difficult to keep as many will have you believe. Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Karlyau said:


> Found it! Very impressive .. I am NOT showing my son .. He will want one!
> (He's getting a fish tank)


Damn this made me laugh,tell him he can have one,he's just got to wait until he can make it:2thumb:

Karl buy him a dart viv,an ent style dart viv. The doors won't always be clear of condensation,but he'll see a lot more then he will with a fishtank,plus there are many other benefits.

Annie tincs are a great shout,I do find them tricky though. I wouldn't ever want that to put a keeper off having them . They are fabulous frogs Karl amongst the boldest,but many don't get fed enough while growing and we, the hobby, haven't quite mastered getting them to the size they should be,ie wild size, yet.

Annie did you just post on DB about cooling frogs by chance? 

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

anni said:


> Yes agree with the comments. The auratus and *leucomelis can and often are very shy* and one can spend lots of time and work invested to find a sighting a fairly rare event


errrr, i think most people would say their leucs are among hte boldest frogs they've kept, one of mine shy'd away for a week or so, but that was bedding in time


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes sounds that was me.about the leucs.I am not saying they are all shy but just that they can be unpredictable I have Some that are hardly ever seen whilst others are very active at certain times,I just think it would be a shame if you were unlucky and ended up looking after animals that you hardly ever saw.It is very easyto lose interest in a pet that you hardly ever see.A bit like the wife's snakes-living most of their life under a sheet of newspaper.Okay I suppose if you want to catch up on old news.don't misunderstand me I think the leucs are a great frog and sounds is probably correct may be best to leave the tincs for your next set up


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Meefloaf said:


> woodlice http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed-230.html
> 
> springtails http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed-188.html
> 
> :whistling2:


Have you not indexed Stu's thread yet Joe? Come on now, stop slacking  

Karl, why don't you and your kid Google dart frog photos, find out what you like the look of and ask the guys on here about them. The bumblebee dart frogs (leucomeleas) are fantastic but better explore all options. Not all may be suitable for you but it is valuable research. 

The advice on practising rearing food for your frogs is well worth listening to and would be a an excellent first step.

Ben


----------

